# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  هل للقلب دموع ؟ ما هي دموع القلب؟

## ???... why ...???

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
.هل للقلب دموع.
.
.
هل سمعتم ببكاء القلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بكاء قد تجف دموع العين من انهماره

ما هي دموع القلب ؟؟؟؟؟
قوي


قاسي


يلمس الاحساس ويشعر بالانسانية 

وكل من يبكي قلبه فهو انسان بذلك المعنى 

عندمـــا يبكـــي القـــلب .........

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

بين البشر نمشي ..ونخطي تلك الخطوات المتثاقلة ..نجر تلك الخطوات بصمت ..بألم ..تظل العيون حائرة ..
نتصنع الأشياء الزائفة وما إن نتذكر شريط الذكريات ..ونفتح ملفات الماضي الحزين ..حينها يبكي القلب . 

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

حينما تموت مشاعرمن تحب..تبحث عنه بعينيك 
فتجدهُ بعيداً عنك ..قد لـــــُــغيت من عالمه ومن حياته ومن تفكيره ..وأصبحت بالنسبة لهُ ذكرى ..تحاول أن تجمع أفكارك وتصدق 
..قد تكابرفي داخلك ..وتتصنع أنك بعته مثل ماباع حبك الغالي 
..ولكن الحقيقة غير ذلك ..حبه باقي ولم ينتهي ..تتصنع تتجاهله ولكنك تبحث عنهُ أينما كنت متواجد .. 

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

حينما يرحلون ..فترى أثارا قدمهم على التراب قد بقيت فتنظر إليها وعينيكِ غارقة بالدمع 
..فتجد قلبك قد تتبع أثارهم دون شعور..
ثم لاتلبث قليلا الاوجاءت تلك الرياح لتمحي أثارأقدمهم..
فتصبح بالنسبة لهم ذكرى .. 
قد فقدت أخبارهم ودونت في داخلك ألم رحيلهم ... 

يـبـــكي القلب .......... 

حينما لايتحمل البعد فيؤثرالصمت.. خوفاً من ردود عكسية قد تصدمه . 

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

حينما يـُظلم من أغلى وأقرب الناس على قلبه لأنه يتوقع جميع الناس أن تظلمه
إلا من سكن فؤاده وتملك عرش قلبه وسيطر على كامل أحاسيسه .. 

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

حينما يستهان بمشاعرك ..فتجد نفسك أضحوكه وعلى لسان الكل 
..لاتُتحترم ولايعمل لك أي أدنى حساب في حياتك ..
وحينما تتحدث تجد السخريه في حديثك ..والتعليقات الساخره ..
والغمزات المتبادلة وكأنك مجرد من المشاعر. 

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

بينما تُسدي نصيحة من باب الخوف ..فتجد قلبك يذهب 
لمن يحب خوفاُ عليه ..فيظن فيك غير ذلك ويوجه لك الاتهامات الباطله 
ولايكتفي الا بترك بصمات من الجروح فتصبح عدواً له حينها يبكي قلبك وبشدة وحرقه . 

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

حينما يعيش الحب ...العتاب ...الشوق مع صديق 
وفجأة تأتيها صفعة قويه يصحومن خلالها على أثارفقدان كل شي قد 
أعتاد عليه_

----------


## نقاء الروح

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> .هل للقلب دموع.
> .
> .
> هل سمعتم ببكاء القلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> بكاء قد تجف دموع العين من انهماره
> 
> ما هي دموع القلب ؟؟؟؟؟
> قوي
> ...


رائع جدا تميزت في الاختيار دائما

----------


## ???... why ...???

مشكور  جدا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center] :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

*[align=center] 
يبكي القلب فلندعه يبكي 
أفضل البكاء على الكتمان 
سواء بكاء القلب أو العين 
على حد سواء 
لان عدمه يتعب القلب أكثر مما هو عليه 

تحياتي ...
[/align]*

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2): جميل جدا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## down to you

يـبـــكي القلب .......... 

حينما لايتحمل البعد فيؤثرالصمت.. خوفاً من ردود عكسية قد تصدمه 
 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## nawayseh

كلام جميل الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يـبـــكي القلب ..........

حينما يعيش الحب ...العتاب ...الشوق مع صديق 
وفجأة تأتيها صفعة قويه يصحومن خلالها على أثارفقدان كل شي قد 
أعتاد عليه


يسلمو

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

عندما يبكي القلب تكون وطأة دموعه احد واقسى الف الف مرة من دموع العين

----------


## ???... why ...???

بس في النهاية طلع في دموع للقلب واكبر دليل انا

بحب ابكي قلبي عشان ما يلود

----------


## ملكة الليل

كتير حلو
 القلب ببكي قبل العين 
ودموع العين دليل على بكاء القلب
والله الدنيا كلها بتبكي, والدموع قانون الدنيا لازم كل البشر تمر فيه,,
يعطيك العافيه
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center][/align]ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
ألف


مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## ???... why ...???

:04f8b3e14f:

----------

